# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Cần giúp về vòng bi Spindle

## nguyenlamhanphuong

Em có mấy con củ đục mà suốt ngày cứ bị cháy vì lỗi vòng bi. Không biết trong đây có cao nhân nào xài vòng bi loại nào để giảm tình trạng đó không ạ. Anh em tư vấn dùm em với

----------


## thuhanoi

Không biết có liên quan đến cái spindle của cụ không, chứ thay vòng bi spindle có 3 cái chú ý: 1. đúng mã, chủng loại vòng bi. 2. đúng kỹ thuật (ý là tháo thế nào lắp đúng thế ấy...) 3. Đúng loại mỡ bôi trơn

----------


## tylebongdahomnay

là sao nhỉ, cái đó là cái gì vậy

----------

